#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Δουλεία διόδου από όμορο γήπεδο του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα, 

έχω μια περίπτωση δύο όμορων γηπέδων λίγο πάνω από 4 στρ. το καθένα όπου και τα δύο έχουν πρόσωπο σε επαρχιακή οδό και ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη. Στο ένα από τα δύο γήπεδα ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να χτίσει μια ισόγεια κατοικία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο γήπεδο αυτό (όπου θα βγει η οικοδομική άδεια) υπάρχει μεγάλη υψομετρική διαφορά μεταξύ του δρόμου και του φυσικού εδάφους του γηπέδου ενώ η πρόσβαση από τον δρόμο στο όμορο του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη είναι πολύ ευκολότερη. Δεν γνωρίζω για ποιον λόγο χωρίστηκαν έτσι τα γήπεδα στο παρελθόν χωρίς να ληφθεί υπόψη η δύσκολη πρόσβαση από το δρόμο στο ένα από αυτά.

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής. Εφόσον το επιθυμεί ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να δεσμεύσει από το όμορο ένα τμήμα για να λειτουργεί σαν δουλεία διόδου; Αν ναι πως γίνεται αυτό; Γίνεται συμβόλαιο καινούργιο για το όμορο δείχνοντας με συντεταγμένες ΕΓΣΑ ακριβώς το τμήμα της διόδου; Και κάτι τελευταίο (αν γίνονται όλα τα προηγούμενα φυσικά), μπορεί να συνεχίσει κανονικά η διαδικασία της έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης στο γήπεδο που θα βγει η άδεια ή απαιτείται πρώτα να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία με τα συμβόλαια της διόδου στο όμορο;

----------

